# (NE) Patriot's Top Dollar MH (3 yr old Yellow Bubba Son)



## Patriot (Jun 6, 2005)

Patriot's Top Dollar MH "Dollar" 

For more info: www.patriotretrievers.com/
Call
Eric Johnson- Owner
402-720-4079 
Greg Nelson- Co-Owner/Trainer
816-668-5131

Call Name: Dollar
Color: Yellow
D.O.B.: 3-17-04
Stud Fee: $450 
Sire: FC-AFC Hilltop’s Hayseed 
Dam: Mann’s Gold Dig Un Honey MH QAA
Breeder: Bob & Beth Mann
A.K.C. Number: SR16249807
O.F.A. Number: LR-159146G24M-NOPI
C.E.R.F. Number: LR-46193/2006/26 
CNM Number: LR-CNM06-527-M-PI
Eyes: Clear
Semen Evaluation: 6/20/06 A+ 

Dollar’s Accomplishments to date: 
Junior Hunter Title: 6/5/05 Jayhawk Retriever Club 
Senior Hunter Title: 3/18/06 Kansas City Retriever Club (24 mo. of age) 
Master Pass #1: 4/29/06 Ozarks Retriever Club 
Master Pass #2: 5/13/06 Tulsa Retriever Club 
Master Pass #3: 5/26/06 Northwest Missouri Retriever Club 
Master Pass #4: 5/28/06 Northwest Missouri Retriever Club 
Master Pass #5: 6/25/06 Nebraska Dog & Hunt Club 
Master Title @ 27 Months of Age 
Qualified For the 2006 Master National 
Passed 5 for 6 Between April 29th and June 25th.


----------

